# Dog trainers in Southern Illinois?



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I looked online to find a dog trainer in my area--every one that I could find are for up near Chicago. I live about 6 hours SOUTH of there. Not exactly a quick trip.

I live in Southern Illinois--about 1 hour from St. Louis--although I would like to find somewhere closer than that.

Anyone know of anyplace?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Might be too far north.
http://alohadogkennels.com/


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

are you close to bloomington? There a town and country kennel club there, they are pretty good. I think that might be too far north from your discription, though. Maybe you could email them and they could direct you somewhere closer? 

I'm pretty sure there are quite a few in St. Louis, too. I know I've seen rally trials out there.


----------

